# I'm a New to Walstad Tanks, help needed



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

FishFlora said:


> I've been researching Walstad tanks, but some things aren't very clear or consistent to me.
> For starters, substrate. I gather that you are supposed to use soil, preferably organic, and top it off with sand?
> Is silica sand(aka play sand?) fine for this? I'd prefer gravel(2-4mm), but some places mentioned that they cause anerobic pockets.
> If i do use sand, what about plants that need to have their rhizomes buried? Will choosing gravel or sand effect the plants?
> ...


Hello fish...

I tried the Walstad method several years ago and there are some flaws in it. First, using soil is fine, but the nutrients in it are used up in a few months and you need to find another means of fertilizing the plants. Roots tabs will work, but then you disturb the soil and have debris floating around in the water for a time. i wasn't careful enough and my tanks were messy. i used peas-sized gravel because sand can compact in areas and cause water problems.

The Walstad method is supposed to reduce water changes, but you can't keep the same water in the tank because water that's exposed to nitrogen from the fish waste loses oxygen. Hydrogen in the surrounding air also drives off oxygen, so you still need to remove and replace most of the tank water regularly to maintain a healthy water chemistry, so the fish and plants stay healthy. Also, water that passes through a filtering system, changes the trace elements in the water and changes the water chemistry. In short, the Walstad method won't work long term. This Diane lady must have forgotten her high school chemistry lessons.

If you want to reduce water changes, then immerse the roots of the Chinese evergreen in the tank to remove the dissolved fish waste. I have this plant in all my tanks and have reduced the need for water changes from weekly to 2 times a month. I still change out more than half the water when I do a water change. For the reasons above, you can't stop changing the water completely.

M


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

I see. Thank you very much for explaining that for me, yours is the kind of Information i was looking for, from folks that have experience with the method both good and bad. What would you suggest for substrate that wouldn't need to be replaced every few months? I know there is still maintenance like water changes etc involved and perfectly fine with that but replacing substrate seems to be a bit of a hassle. There isn't much available to me in the ways of substrate from my LFS.


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

Fish..

There isn't a substrate out there that provides all the nutrients for plants forever. Water dissolves anything you put into it eventually. It's the same with any type of bottom material. I wouldn't use soil or anything like it. it's too messy and it makes water changes difficult, because anything that moves the soil will create a mess. I think root tabs are the best means of fertilizing the plants. This way you can choose many different substrates and don't have to replace them. That would be a lot of work and you'd have to move everything in the tank to do it. 

Check the Aquarium Advisor website. It has some good information. I've heard good things about Eco-Complete. it's supposed to be the best for planted tanks.

M


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

The Walstad method DOES work, but it requires a heavily planted tank with a very light bio-load - much lighter than most would stock. Fish food and fish waste feed the plants organically and the [fast growing] plants purify the water by using the nutrients (aka pollution). As such, partial water changes can be significantly reduced, if not eliminated (after all, the water change removes nutrients the plants would use/need). 
However, it's a delicate balance that's required.

I too believe that there isn't much to be gained with 1" of soil under sand as nutrients are no doubt depleted rather soon and 'dirt' under sand likely makes for a messy tank if/when plants are uprooted to replant.

I'm a fan of sand only, either silica (pool filter) or play sand. Of course sand is inert so you'll need root tabs for any heavy root feeders, but many plants do just fine with modest ferts in the water column.

Don't overlook [fast growing] floating plants as they can do wonders to aid in water purification.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone tried Tom Barr's version:

https://barrreport.com/threads/non-co2-methods.2792/


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

MultiTankGuy said:


> Fish..
> 
> There isn't a substrate out there that provides all the nutrients for plants forever. Water dissolves anything you put into it eventually. It's the same with any type of bottom material. I wouldn't use soil or anything like it. it's too messy and it makes water changes difficult, because anything that moves the soil will create a mess. I think root tabs are the best means of fertilizing the plants. This way you can choose many different substrates and don't have to replace them. That would be a lot of work and you'd have to move everything in the tank to do it.
> 
> ...


I understand no substrate lasts forever, but every 6-12 months is cool with me. Will check out Eco complete though thanks!



AbbeysDad said:


> The Walstad method DOES work, but it requires a heavily planted tank with a very light bio-load - much lighter than most would stock. Fish food and fish waste feed the plants organically and the [fast growing] plants purify the water by using the nutrients (aka pollution). As such, partial water changes can be significantly reduced, if not eliminated (after all, the water change removes nutrients the plants would use/need).
> However, it's a delicate balance that's required.
> 
> I too believe that there isn't much to be gained with 1" of soil under sand as nutrients are no doubt depleted rather soon and 'dirt' under sand likely makes for a messy tank if/when plants are uprooted to replant.
> ...


I unfortunately don't have the budget to make a heavily planted tank. I'll have a few low tech plants like rotala, anubias, moss, bacopa, crypts etc but thats about it, could be considered heavily planted for a 5gallon i guess. Would sand only be easy to maintain?



VRaverna said:


> Anyone tried Tom Barr's version:
> 
> https://barrreport.com/threads/non-co2-methods.2792/


I considered Tom's method, but changed my mind for a reason i cannot recall. Might give it another look.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

VRaverna said:


> Anyone tried Tom Barr's version:
> 
> https://barrreport.com/threads/non-co2-methods.2792/


It seems to me that for the most part, this describes a fairly basic low tech tank with a couple of nuances. Maybe I missed something.



FishFlora said:


> I unfortunately don't have the budget to make a heavily planted tank. I'll have a few low tech plants like rotala, anubias, moss, bacopa, crypts etc but thats about it, could be considered heavily planted for a 5gallon i guess. Would sand only be easy to maintain?


You would benefit from some [fast growing] floating plants.

Going back to even before I planted my tank, I switched from gravel to sand as without constant gravel vacuuming, I felt the gravel trapped detritus and uneaten food making it a nitrate factory. Sand is great because detritus and food stays on top. Plus, with Malaysian Trumpet Snails acting like worms in a garden, they burrow in the sand and break down waste into usable plant food. The only thing is that (as mentioned) sand is inert, so you need root tabs for heavy root feeders like Amazon Sword. However, most of the plants you describe are slow growing and get their nutrients from the water column.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a sand tank with a flowerpot filled with earth and topped with sand for my Amazon Sword. (instead of dying, it doubles in size every month) I think it helps even my plants that are growing straight in the sand. I get great growth with no ferts or expensive substrate, and when the soil runs out, I'll just pull out the pot and put new soil in it. I still do weekly 25-75% WC, though.


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

SquigglyThing said:


> I have a sand tank with a flowerpot filled with earth and topped with sand for my Amazon Sword. (instead of dying, it doubles in size every month) I think it helps even my plants that are growing straight in the sand. I get great growth with no ferts or expensive substrate, and when the soil runs out, I'll just pull out the pot and put new soil in it. I still do weekly 25-75% WC, though.


That is a pretty good idea! When you say flowerpot though, do you mean clay terra cotta or plastic? I'd use clay pots from the dollar store but I'm afraid they might leech something? And what do you do with your fish when you replace the soil? Like do you keep them in a separate tank while the sand settles?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@AbbeysDad pretty much summed it up above.

Walstad method does work. I was somewhat sceptical at first but after some experimentations I ended up keeping multiple tanks, from 1g vase to 25g tank with little maitenance for years. Little maitenance does not mean no maitenance. You stll have to watch the tank and adjust as needed. You can find multiple journals on TPT, including mine, and learn from our mistakes.

You do not need a lot of money to get fast growing plants. From RAOKs on TPT, to asking for a hadfull of pest floaters from your LFS, to $4 Edgeria densa from Petco / Petsmart, you do have many cheap choices.

I would certainly not spend your money on EcoComplete, any small-grained sand will do just fine. Add some male Endlers or a couple of guppies and you don't even need a heater.

Without people like you, who question and experiment, we all would still be walking on a flat Earth. Enjoy the trip and the destination.


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

OVT said:


> @AbbeysDad pretty much summed it up above.
> 
> Walstad method does work. I was somewhat sceptical at first but after some experimentations I ended up keeping multiple tanks, from 1g vase to 25g tank with little maitenance for years. Little maitenance does not mean no maitenance. You stll have to watch the tank and adjust as needed. You can find multiple journals on TPT, including mine, and learn from our mistakes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, you just made my day with that last sentence  I think I have enough information and references to go forth with my tank, so thanks to all who helped! If you have more tips for me go ahead and share, i'll be around! If my tank works out, i'll post a journal sometime.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

MultiTankGuy said:


> Fish..
> 
> I've heard good things about Eco-Complete. it's supposed to be the best for planted tanks.


It's a fine substrate, just realize that it's nothing more than lava rock packed in water.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

FishFlora said:


> That is a pretty good idea! When you say flowerpot though, do you mean clay terra cotta or plastic? I'd use clay pots from the dollar store but I'm afraid they might leech something? And what do you do with your fish when you replace the soil? Like do you keep them in a separate tank while the sand settles?


I am using a plastic flowerpot, because that's what I had, but plenty of people use clay flowerpots as caves in their tanks, so it should be fine.
I have not yet replaced the soil, but I hope to be able to just lift the flowerpot out and replace the soil out of the tank, without disturbing the fish.


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

SquigglyThing said:


> I am using a plastic flowerpot, because that's what I had, but plenty of people use clay flowerpots as caves in their tanks, so it should be fine.
> I have not yet replaced the soil, but I hope to be able to just lift the flowerpot out and replace the soil out of the tank, without disturbing the fish.


Thanks! I had a betta before that LOVED a ceramic cave I had, but it started chipping. Clay pots would be a wonderful replacement.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

FishFlora said:


> If i do use sand, what about plants that need to have their rhizomes buried?
> :help::help::help:


What plants need to have their rhizomes buried?


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Kubla said:


> FishFlora said:
> 
> 
> > If i do use sand, what about plants that need to have their rhizomes buried?
> ...


That threw me too. None that I know of. Most will die with the rhizome burried.


----------



## FishFlora (Feb 19, 2018)

Kubla said:


> What plants need to have their rhizomes buried?


My apologies, I meant roots... All these terms and names are difficult to keep track of. :icon_conf


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

a balanced tank can go months without water changes with no electrical equipment ever added. master the balance.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

FishFlora said:


> My apologies, I meant roots... All these terms and names are difficult to keep track of. :icon_conf


No apologies necessary. But, just so it's clear, I don't know of any plants that need their roots buried either.


----------

